# Muffler replacement



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I need to get the muffler replaced on my truck. Any suggestions on shops to take it to in Utah County?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If you're willing to drive up to Draper I can recommend a place


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I would go to draper.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Ricks muffler in Orem is awesome!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Draper muffler. Near the corner of 12300s and 700 east (I think)


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would second Rick's.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I go to natural solutions in Lindon for all of my mechanic needs. estimates have always been lower than other places I checked. theyre usually busy but worth it.


----------

